
Facebook Messenger will scan your photos for faces it recognizes - braythwayt
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-messenger-testing-facial-recognition-technology-2015-11
======
dynomight
When I first created a facebook account in 2007, it asked for my email
passord. I thought, "there's no way in hell I'm ever going to give that out to
anyone and what kind of low-class outfit would ever ask.".

Then as I was using it and uploading pictures to it, the number of pictures I
could load was reduced (eventually to one at a time per album) as it suggested
I install special uploading software. I thought, "there's no way in hell I'm
going to install anything on my machine just to upload pictures to some
website and what kind of low-class outfit would ever require this let alone
try to pressure me into it."

My impression of them has not changed one bit. I still have my account since I
loath to imply a slight to my many contacts on facebook by leaving.

The idea of facebook is brilliant. It is so brilliant in fact that I think it
prospers in spite of the fact that it is run by an absolute creep.

